# URL Klasse: "Intelligente" URL Funktionen ?



## derToby (11. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines, erstes Programm in der Welt der Java Netzwerkprogrammierung geschrieben, welches mir meine Webseite nach .html Links durchsucht. Dummerweise, bzw. weil üblich verwende ich eine relative Adressierung: BSP: "./xyz.html". Im Quellcode finde ich die Links ohne Probleme, die Probleme entstehen erst beim Aufruf der gefundenen Links. Denn "./xyz.html" ist kein vernünftiger Link. 

Gibt es z.b. in der URL Klasse Funktionen, die intelligent mit diesen Links umgehen können, d.h. sie erst sinnvoll zusammensetzt, um sie dann aufrufen zu können? Oder muss ich da was von Hand programmieren?

schönen Gruß

tobias


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Du meinst eine URL Funktion die aus einem Quelltext errät wie der Anfang des Links ist? Öhm nööö, gibts nicht. 
Dein Programm allerdings weiß (sollte es zumindest) zu jeder Zeit wie die Basis aller Links auf der Seite ist. 
Diese Basis und der relative Link zusammen ergeben die komplette URL. 

Also, per Hand zusammenfrickeln.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## derToby@gast (12. Jan 2007)

OK, das habe ich befürchtet.   :wink: 
Muss dann erst den Link auswerten,  z.b. wieviele Unterordner davor die Datei liegt und dann neu zusammensetzen..


----------



## Roar (12. Jan 2007)

oder du benutzt einfach den entsprechenden konstruktor von URL


----------



## Gast (13. Jan 2007)

Bitte erkläre das genauer, kann dir leider nicht ganz folgen... THX


----------

